# Northern Chords (UK) - 19-21 March



## Northern Chords

Hi there! Apologies if this is in the wrong forum - I've taken a look around and think this is the right place! The *Northern Chords* chamber music festival will be returning to the North East of England from this Friday with four concerts, a Young Musician of the Year search and a whole host of talented international chamber musicians.

The programme for the three evening concerts looks like this:

*19 March 2010 - St Mary's Church, Whickham (7.30pm: £12/£6 concs)*
Ludwig van Beethoven- Piano Trio in D "The Ghost", Op. 70 No. 1

I. Allegro vivace e con brio
II. Largo assai ed espressivo
III. Presto

Ben Baker, violin
Jonathan Bloxham, 'cello
Sasha Grynyuk, piano

Sir Charles Villiers Stanford - La Belle Dans Sans Merci (1877)

Franz Schubert - Der Zwerg D. 771
Franz Schubert - Nacht und Traume D. 827

Robert Schumann - Waldesgesprach from Liederkries Op.39
Gilbert and Sullivan - My name is John Wellington Wells

Franz Schubert - Der Doppelgänger D. 957
Felix Mendelssohn - Hexenlied Op.8 No. 8

Ben Johnson, tenor
Sasha Grynyuk, piano

INTERVAL

Johannes Brahms - Piano Quartet in C minor, Op. 60

I. Allegro non troppo
II. Scherzo: Allegro
III. Andante
IV. Allegro Comodo

Tetsuumi Nagata, violin
Rosalind Ventris, viola
Jonathan Bloxham, 'cello
Sasha Grynyuk, piano

*20 March 2010 - St Andrew's Church, Corbridge (7.30pm: £12/£6 concs)*
Franz Schubert - Three Songs from Schwanengesang arr. Birchall

I.	Liebesbotschaft
II.	Ständchen
III.	Aufenthalt

Cellophony, 'cello octet

'Selection of Italian Tenor Arias' (all arranged by Richard Birchall)

Giuseppe Giordani - Caro mio ben 
Edouard Lalo - 'Vainement, ma bien-aimée' from Le roi d'Ys
Frideric Handel - 'Ombra mai fu' from Xerxes
Giuseppe Verdi - 'La donna e mobile' from Rigoletto
Donizetti - 'Una furtiva lagrima' from L'Elisir D'Amore
Eduardo di Capua - 'O Sole mio
Ben Johnson, tenor
Richard Birchall, 'cello
Matthijs Broersma, 'cello
Pau Codina, 'cello
Reinoud Ford, 'cello
Bart Lafollette, 'cello
Tim Lowe, 'cello
John Myerscough, 'cello
Ella Rundle, 'cello
Cellophony

INTERVAL

Franz Schubert - String Quintet in C, Op. 163 D 956

I. Allegro ma non troppo.
II. Adagio.
III. Scherzo: Presto - Andante sostenuto
IV. Allegretto

Ben Baker, violin
Tetsuumi Nagata, violin
Rosalind Ventirs, viola
Matthijs Broersma, 'cello
Pau Codina, 'cello

*21 March 2010 - The Sage Gateshead (7.30pm: £15/£7.50 concs)*
Prelude to Tristan und Isolde - Richard Wagner

Three Preludes from Das Wohltemperierte Klavier - J. S. Bach

I Bb minor (Book 1)
II F major (Book 2)
III C minor (Book 1)

Légende - Wieniawski

Mirrors - Richard Birchall

Violoncelles, vibrez! (1993) - Giovanni Sollima

Richard Birchall, 'cello
Matthijs Broersma, 'cello
Pau Codina, 'cello
Reinoud Ford, 'cello
Bart Lafollette, 'cello
Tim Lowe, 'cello
John Myerscough, 'cello
Ella Rundle, 'cello
Cellophony

INTERVAL

A special performance by the winner of the search for the Northern Chords Young Musician of the Year

Camille Saint-Saens - The Carnival of the Animals (original chamber version)

I.	Introduction and Royal March of the Lion
II.	Hens and Cocks
III.	Wild Horses
IV.	Tortoises
V.	The Elephant
VI.	Kangaroos
VII.	Aquarium
VIII.	Creatures with longs ears
IX.	The Cuckoo in the depths of the forest
X.	Aviary
XI.	Pianists
XII.	Fossils
XIII.	The Swan
XIV.	Finale

Ben Baker, violin
Tetsuumi Nagata, violin
Rosalind Ventris, viola
Jonathan Bloxham, 'cello
Laurence Ungless, double bass
Matthew Featherstone, flute
James Burke, clarinet
Ed Cervenka, percussion
Charlie Ashbey, percussion	
Kate Thompson, piano
Sasha Grynyuk, piano

Tickets are becoming scarce, but some are available at http://northernchords.co.uk/booking.php. There's also more information available on that website about some of the musicians, the venues, sponsors and the ethos behind the whole festival.

Is anyone attending Northern Chords? If so, which concerts? Did anyone attend last year's well-received festival?


----------

